# Would you carry in Disneyland?



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm not a concealed carry guy (at least not yet) but was wondering just how hard-core some of you guys are about being armed 24-7. I just got back from taking the family to Disneyland this past week, so here's the question that struck me:

This is probably a no-brainer the more I think about it, but would you carry in a crowded, family oriented, innocent place like Disneyland? They check your bags on the way into the park, but they don't frisk you. In fact, I actually ended up carrying a folding knife with a 3 inch blade into the park by accident simply because I always have it in my pocket. Seems to me like it would be foolish to carry in a place such as this. Even if a BG did attack you, there's no way you could risk taking a shot with the crowds of families and kids all around.

Opinions?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

In a "crowded place"? Yes, I'd still carry, as you're most likely to get confronted in the parking lot or a quiet corner anyway, NOT in the crowd..

In Disney? No. It's illegal. I do NOT carry anywhere that I cannot carry without breaking the law.

That said... I live 15 minutes from Disney... I have for over 6 years. Been there??? Once. If I want to waste $100 to stand in line all day with half a million screaming, spoiled, sweaty, over-sugared, under-rested, sunburned fat kids, I'll go to Walmart and hand out $10 bills. Did I just say that?

JW


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I carry 24/7, except where prohibited by law, regardless of how "safe" the place I am is. Disney has a no-gun policy. I've heard rumors they are so anti-gun that they don't even allow off duty LEOs to carry on the property.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If legal, yes. Since I do not have a reliable crystal ball, I do not know when and where I (and/or my family) might be attacked. Nor do I know the manner an attack might take, and a pistol simply gives me another option for responding.

The chances of being attacked by a random criminal are no doubt lower at a theme park than on the street, simply because there's an admission charge. But the flip side is that "crowded, family-oriented, innocent" places would seem to me to be tempting targets for mass murderers and perhaps terrorists/terrorist wanna-bes. This is doubly true if everyone there is lulled into a sense of false security.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

First I would not go to Dinsey anything. Most parks like that have a no carry rule but some like Six Flags have a weapons storage area at the security office where you can check your weapon while at the park.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> First I would not go to Dinsey anything.


:smt019 Party pooper!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I had to spend a life time there one week. Done Over No More Every Again.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

tony pasley said:


> I had to spend a life time there one week. Done Over No More Every Again.


:anim_lol:

Yeah, I can see that. You have to pick a time to go when most kids are in school, that's the key.

But anyway... thanks for the responses guys, they were about what I figured they'd be. I didn't realize Disney had a strict "no gun policy". Although I can certainly understand why from a business/branding perspective. I guess the question I was really trying to ask was, would you carry if it was legal and allowed?

I have to give Disneyland a :smt023 though for the amazing details they put into each little thing. Plus, the sights on the rifle I shot at their electric shooting gallery in Frontierland were dead on. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

RightTurnClyde said:


> I guess the question I was really trying to ask was, would you carry if it was legal and allowed?


Absolutely.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Well, there goes another good thread. How many times do we have to repeat it?

*WE DO NOT DISCUSS ILLEGAL ACTIVITY! 

*Admitting to carrying a gun at Disney, especially after we just got done discussing that it's ILLEGAL to carry a gun at Disney? For cryin' out loud!


----------

